# Rainy Day Lawn To-Do List



## Deltahedge (Apr 1, 2020)

I swear it has rained 4 out of 5 days since the beginning of May. So that got me wondering what to do for the lawn hobby when it's too wet to get out in the lawn.

Clean equipment
Check or change oil
Grease equipment
Backlap reel, sharpen rotary blades
Double Check HOC
Fill gas cans
Take inventory of Fertilizer and Chemicals

I know I'm forgetting stuff. What do you do for the hobby when you can't get in the lawn?


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Good discussion topic. :thumbup:


----------



## AllisonN (Jul 4, 2020)

Sit back and enjoy the rest!! Haha


----------



## JayGo (Jun 13, 2019)

AllisonN said:


> Sit back and enjoy the rest!! Haha


👍🏻


----------



## Thejarrod (Aug 5, 2018)

a couple weekends ago we had storms during the afternoon. lawn was ready for a mow so i went for it. mowed in the pouring rain. cut quality was surprisingly great from the Ferris 700 with standard blades. 
a few days later the garage started smelling like a stagnant pond. the lumps of wet grass in the mower deck had become rotten. really gross. scooping it out by hand was disgusting, so I used 45 degree tip on the power washer and cleaned it up.
instead of mowing, next time i'll do a tune up on the string trimmer. its overdue.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

I will usually use a rainy day to go through my supplies and make sure I have everything I need and maybe reorganize some things. I also like to pre-measure as much stuff as possible to make my mixing a lot easier. Then all I have to do is dump, mix and go. I have already pre-measured my Urea and Main Event iron and I am always looking to do more.


----------



## ShadowGuy (Nov 20, 2020)

Mightyquinn said:


> I will usually use a rainy day to go through my supplies and make sure I have everything I need and maybe reorganize some things. I also like to pre-measure as much stuff as possible to make my mixing a lot easier. Then all I have to do is dump, mix and go. I have already pre-measured my Urea and Main Event iron and I am always looking to do more.


@Mightyquinn How do you keep your pre-measured liquids? Test tubes?


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

ShadowGuy said:


> Mightyquinn said:
> 
> 
> > I will usually use a rainy day to go through my supplies and make sure I have everything I need and maybe reorganize some things. I also like to pre-measure as much stuff as possible to make my mixing a lot easier. Then all I have to do is dump, mix and go. I have already pre-measured my Urea and Main Event iron and I am always looking to do more.
> ...


I haven't gotten to pre measuring my liquids just yet. Mainly it's just my fertilizer and Main Event that is pre-measured. I would get something like THIS or something along those lines.


----------

